# مبادئ و تطبيقات المساحه بالـ Gps - محاضرات عالية المستوى



## Ashraf M (16 أغسطس 2006)

السـاده الزملاء -
هذا الرابط يحتوى على محاضرات قيمه ذات مستوى علمى رفيع لدكتور اسمه Crish Rizos و تتكلم عن مبادئ و تطبيقات المساحه بالـ GPS - ارجوا ان تكون مفيده للذين يريدون فهم اعمق و خلفيه اوسع عن الـ GPS 
الرابط:
http://www.gmat.unsw.edu.au/snap/gps/gps_survey/principles_gps.htm


----------



## الفنان الصغير (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك ..

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BMW 316 (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك ..

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## محمد الرايق (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## sulabdrad (9 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جماعه بدنا شيء سريع وباللغه العربيه عن اجهزة الgps عن طريقة الاستعمال وعن احدث وابسط الاجهزه والتي تناسب العمل الدقيق نسبيا مثل الطرق والسدود والموانيء وشكرا على جهودكم
اخوكم .


----------



## zakaria bayome (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sulabdrad (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جهودكم مشكوره يا شباب نرجوا ادراج امثله عمليه فنحن جدد على 
هذا العلم 
بارك الله فيكم:5:


----------



## المسااح (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وماقصرت


----------



## keilani (25 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانت بخير
مشكور على مجهودك و نتمن المزيد
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## Fateel (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عيدكم مبارك
أعاده الله علينا باليمن و البركات انشاء الله

أنا مهندس مدني أعمل في مجال الأجهزة المساحيه
أعمل في شركة كمهندس فني للمبيعات في كل أنواع الأجهزة المساحية
و خصوصا ال GPS GIS Total Station
و لدينا الكثير الكثير من الأجهزة المساحية من تصنيع شركة تريمبل Trimble
الأجهزة الأكثر سهولة و الأكثر دقه في العالم و الأشهر في أمريكا و أوروبا
كل الأجهزة تعمل بنظام ويندوز موبايل Windows
ما يتيح للمستخدم سهولة العمل و تطبيق كل أنواع المساحة بسهولة و يسر
ما عليكم سوى الأتصال بنا و لكم منا ما تتمنون
www.jatco.com.sa
www.trimble.com
014454977
fax 014454988
0554846259


----------



## نجم مدنى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sulabdrad (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بدنا شرح لبرنامج Trimble باللغه العربيه في عملية اعمال رسم الطرق وحساب كميات الطرق وحساب كميات stock piles &quarrysياشباب ويا اخfateel


----------



## Wael Amal (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكل من شارك والاشخاص المشرفين والداعمين لهذا المنتدى القيم
الله يجازيكم جميعا بكل كلمة كتبت في هذا المنتدى بالف الف حسنة
قولوا امين...
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله وآله الطاهرين.


----------



## Ashraf M (1 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الافاضل 
هناك كتاب جميل جدا و صغير و مختصر اصدرته شركة ترمبل - ادعو الاخ Fateel لامدادكم به اذا كان لديه اسمه Field Guide to Static Surveys و يحتوى على المختصر المفيد فى النواحى العمليه و ساحاول كتابة بعض الملاحظات المختصره على هيئة حلقات باذن الله اذا و فقنى الله و كان هناك وقت - و اذا كان هناك طلب و اسع على هذا المر.
و شكرا


----------



## Ashraf M (1 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الافاضل 
هناك كتاب جميل جدا و صغير و مختصر اصدرته شركة ترمبل - ادعو الاخ Fateel لامدادكم به اذا كان لديه اسمه Field Guide to Static Surveys و يحتوى على المختصر المفيد فى النواحى العمليه و ساحاول كتابة بعض الملاحظات المختصره على هيئة حلقات باذن الله اذا و فقنى الله و كان هناك وقت - و اذا كان هناك طلب و اسع على هذا المر.
و شكرا


----------



## صبيح نصيف جاسم (3 فبراير 2007)

اني مهندس مدني اريد معرفة المعاهد التي تقيم دورات موسعة للتدريب على اجهزة الGPS وTOTAL STATION في كل من دولة مصر وسوريا ارجو تفظلكم بأعلامي ولكم جزيل الشكر وعظم اللة اجركم البريد الالكتروني لي:sabbaz_1956***********


----------



## Ashraf M (3 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الفاضل - 
حسب علمى - وارجوا ان اكون مخطئ - لااعرف مكان محدد فى مصر يقدم الدورات الموسعه التى تقصدها .
يوجد بعض وكلاء الاجهزه المساحيه اللذين يقدمون تدريب على اجهزتهم و برامجهم و يكون ذلك لخدمة اغراض التسويق غالبا - و هذا القصور ليس قاصرا على الاجهزه المساحيه او علم المساحه و لكن فى اغلب التخصصات المهنيه.
فعلى سبيل المثال - يوجد فى امريكا - مايسمى بامتحانات التأهيل - فلا يمكنك ممارسة مهنة المهندس الانشائى مثلا بمجرد حصولك على البكالوريوس بل يجب ان تعمل لمدة سنتين تحت اشراف مهندس انشائى معتمد ثم تتقدم لاخذ الامتحان و عند نجاحك فيه تحصل على رخصة (تصريح بالعمل ) كمهندس معتمد.
ونفس الشئ ينطبق على مجال المساحه و هناك اماكن و كتب للاعداد لهذا الامتحان - و من جهة نظرى (الشخصيه) - فان هذا الاعداد ( العملى و النظرى) - افضل و اشمل الطرق.
وبالطبع انا لااقصد ان تسافر الى امريكا - و لكن يمكنك الاطلاع على بعض نماذج من هذه الامتحانات او شراء كتاب للاستعداد لها.
ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم.


----------



## هاجس اليمن (7 فبراير 2007)

المهندسين الكرام عليكطم من ربي السلا م الكثير


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## عزيز4554 (25 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يحي محمد حسن (30 مارس 2007)

انا على إستعداد للرد على أي إستفسار عن نظام تحديد المواقع وانماطه ومجالات استخدامة، وذلك بحكم تخصصي فأنا احمل شهادة دكتوراة في مجال التطبيقات المساحية لنظام الـ Gps


----------



## abdsalam1968 (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ..

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

ممتاز بس لو انه بالعربي


----------



## abdsalam1968 (4 أبريل 2007)

هل من الممكن من احد الاخوة ان يساعدنى فى العثور على ابحاث او مواقع تتكلم عن الاوتوكاد 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجدى طرطور (19 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*



يحي محمد حسن قال:


> انا على إستعداد للرد على أي إستفسار عن نظام تحديد المواقع وانماطه ومجالات استخدامة، وذلك بحكم تخصصي فأنا احمل شهادة دكتوراة في مجال التطبيقات المساحية لنظام الـ Gps


الاخ الكريم د \ يحيى
تحية طيبة وبعد.............نحن سعداء بوجود هذا المستوى من العلم والخبرة فى هذا المنتدى وندع اللة ان يزيدكم علما ويرفع درجاتكم ...............اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.
السؤال والاستفسار عن برنامج Gps فاننى احتاج لدراسة هذا الموضوع بجدية فهل يمكننى الاستعانة بسيادتكم لهذة الدراسة ام اعتمد على مصادر اخرى؟...................وشكرا.


----------



## مزن محمود (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي عبد القادر (10 مايو 2009)

ارجو كتاب بالعه العربيه عن gps


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا .....*​


----------



## محمدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## اجهر (30 مايو 2009)

لك الشكر 
لك الشكر 
لك الشكر 
لك الشكر والف شكر


----------



## sh_elhawary (30 مايو 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله الف خير وعافية:7:


----------



## mohamed_abd797 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الرجاء شرح وافى عنGps


----------



## نهار حسين (19 يوليو 2009)

شكر لطرحكم مثل هذه المواضيع جزاك الله الصحه والعافيه


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور و ما قصرت و الله


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (25 يوليو 2009)

ممكن برنامج تعليمي عن استخدام ال gps وانواعه باللغه العربيه


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدسندباد (26 يوليو 2009)

لا إلـه إلا أنـت إنــي كنــت 
من الظالمين و حسبنا الله 
و نعم الوكيل


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايها الاخ الكريم الفاضل


----------



## عبد القادر1 (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (27 فبراير 2011)

ياريت ايها الاخوة الاعزاء شرح وافى بالعربى


----------



## larbest (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك .


----------



## Ashraf M (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم - كانت هذه مشاركه قديمه جدا ربما من سنوات - ولكن يبدوا انها كانت مفيده و الحمد لله


----------



## الديواني90 (29 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

